

1 in 4 babies on Internet before they're born - labboy
http://www.networkworld.com/community/blog/1-4-babies-internet-theyre-born

======
mcharkin
Despite being a software developer who spends a lot of time in form of the
computer screen, I think the world today is pushing the internet and computers
onto kids that are too young. It would be increasingly disappointing if kids
keep becoming more socially awkward in person by living on the internet. The
internet has done marvels in destroying my focus and I have not been using
only since the end of high school, not from 4 or 5 years of age.

Although this digital social movement is convenient it also scares me. I'll
finish of with a quote from Russian a kids cartoon, "Instant messaging, allows
you to communicate with others while at the same time be completely alone."

